# Golf Distance Membership Meath or Louth ?



## MeathCommute (13 Jan 2009)

Hi. This is a long shot but I will give it a go anyway. I live in Navan. I joined Abbeyleix Golf Club in Laois two years ago simply to get my handicap. The membership fee is a bit steep now. I never get down to play it. However I want to hold on to my handicap. I was wondering if anyone is aware of any golf courses in Meath or neighbouring counties that offer cheap membership for GUI handicap purposes? One place I am aware of is Slievenamon Golf Club in Clonmel that offers distance membership for €180. I would prefer somewhere a bit closer. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Stapeler (13 Jan 2009)

http://www.southmeathgolf.com/ is between Trim & Longwood. They have a 5 day membership option.


----------



## MeathCommute (13 Jan 2009)

Thanks for that Stapeler. I played that course once many moons ago. At the time it was, eh, a bit under developed. There were haystacks in a few places and it was only nine holes. It had a nice charm to it. I will certainly consider it as an option. It isn't that dear. I'd even consider the full 7 day option. I don't live too far away at all. Many thanks for that.


----------



## seamusp (5 Nov 2009)

MeathCommute said:


> Hi. This is a long shot but I will give it a go anyway. I live in Navan. I joined Abbeyleix Golf Club in Laois two years ago simply to get my handicap. The membership fee is a bit steep now. I never get down to play it. However I want to hold on to my handicap. I was wondering if anyone is aware of any golf courses in Meath or neighbouring counties that offer cheap membership for GUI handicap purposes? One place I am aware of is Slievenamon Golf Club in Clonmel that offers distance membership for €180. I would prefer somewhere a bit closer. Any help would be appreciated.


 
Did you try Ashfield Golf Club in South Armagh (15min from Dundalk)? You can get Distance Membership there for £195 including your GUI Fee - I played there a couple of years back and it's a good course with nice Clubhouse etc. its www.ashfieldgolfcourse.com - you can join online there too.


----------



## Maverick.ie (5 Nov 2009)

_you can join online as a distance member for £195 all in. It's GUI affiliated since 1992. I joined the other day... _
06-08-2009, 11:00 PM 

_I thought as the above post said you joined in august of this year Seamus which is it, joined or played a couple of years ago_


----------

